# Step Up Ring 77-82 for 70-200 f2.8L II ?



## lastcoyote (Jun 29, 2014)

I've just got a B+W XS-PRO CPL for my 24-70 f2.8L II and want to use it for my 70-200 F2.8L II which of course requires a 77-82 step up ring. 

I know the one I'd buy, the Heliopan ring as it's made of brass. The question I have is it a usable solution using a step up ring for this lens? I'm guessing the lens hood won't fit. If anyone has any firsthand experience could they give me some advise? Cheers.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 29, 2014)

Just gave it a try with my B+W 77→82mm step-up ring. As you suspected, the hood won't fit over the ring. You can mount the hood _then_ attach the ring inside the hood, but with a CPL you wouldn't be able to remove it, so I'd not recommend that as an option. 

FWIW, I have B+W Käsemann CPLs in 77mm and 82mm to be able to use my hoods.


----------



## lastcoyote (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks Neuroanatomist.
I fear I may end up going the route of spending out to get another CPL in 77mm. 
Too fiddly otherwise.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 30, 2014)

I went the same route.
77 and 82 separate CP-Ls. I like using my hoods.


----------



## AtSea (Jun 30, 2014)

CPL and UV's are the two kinds of filters I get in all sizes for my lenses to maintain hood-use. I share ND filters across 77 > 82, though, and just flag with my hand when shooting into sunlight in that cases.


----------



## brad-man (Jun 30, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> I went the same route.
> 77 and 82 separate CP-Ls. I like using my hoods.



I'll call your 77 & 82, and raise you a 67. I have quite a few step up/down rings that I don't use much anymore.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 30, 2014)

brad-man said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > I went the same route.
> ...



Lol! I need one for my 72mm lenses now.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 30, 2014)

lastcoyote said:


> I've just got a B+W XS-PRO CPL for my 24-70 f2.8L II and want to use it for my 70-200 F2.8L II which of course requires a 77-82 step up ring.
> 
> I know the one I'd buy, the Heliopan ring as it's made of brass. The question I have is it a usable solution using a step up ring for this lens? I'm guessing the lens hood won't fit. If anyone has any firsthand experience could they give me some advise? Cheers.



yes, you can use step up ring and it will work fine. Indeed, I have the B+W 77-82mm step up ring and it works fine. But, as other have indicated, you'll not be able to use the hood of the lens because either won't fit or allow you to rotate the CPL.
B+W are also made of high quality brass and are not cheap but cheaper than Heliopan.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2014)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> B+W are also made of high quality brass and are not cheap but cheaper than Heliopan.



B+W's mounting rings for most filters are made of brass, but their step-up rings are aluminum (as is the mounting ring for their Slim CPL).


----------

